# I hate the new year at the gym



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is anyone with me on this..... I goto the gym regularly have done for years and every Jan I have to put up with all the new years resolution people who join causing the gym to be massivily busy and then are never seen again after Feb!


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Def with you there it annoys me every year waiting to get on equipment etc.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Just think, their subscription pays for the nice machines to be empty 10 months of the year.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I knew exactly where you were going with this thread before I opened it. Yes annoying.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like a good reason to take a month off the gym and get fat


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

My gyms annoyed me with "new members offers" and giving their loyal members naff all! Saying that im not their as often at the moment and wont be untill next week so cant comment on the haul of new year members untill then


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Howie’s right. If it wasn’t for them your membership fees would be twice what they are.

You can always play the seasonal games of:

* Hey, Mate, pass me that 50k dumbbell will you?
* If I were you I’d start off on the treadmill at a steady 16km/h on a 5% incline until you get used to it.
* Shame they didn’t have that gym kit in your size!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I love it, am hoping for an influx of tasty ladies to leer at... Will start using the sauna/jacuzzi more for Jan


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

You mean the 2 minutes on the running machine, then off to the vending machine massive? I must confess, I haven't trained properly in years, I was a member of a ' sweat and spandex ' corporate cheesy lifestyle logo hellhole a while back. Though for years my regular gym was often occupied by men who looked like failed experiments, screaming through 200 kg squats. Let's not forget those who claimed to bench 375, but only when half the gym is spotting them. I used to train late on occasion, and help the owner re-rack the strewn about dumbbells at closing time. My training partner quit on me, and I lost motivation. Since then my guns have become pea shooters, and I'm edging closer to man mammaries.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I know what you mean. What makes me laugh is some of the young teenagers go to do weights and then just stare at themselves in mirrors as if theyve turned into the hulk in minutes


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah, you mean the Valentino crew. Come on lads let's spend 4 hours on our arms then buy tops 2 sizes too small. Very impressive mate! How about your legs? The last time I saw a pair like that they were carrying a message.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

was just thinking about this a few days ago. I've been a regular gym goer for just over 3 years now and usually jan is full of newbies that soon give it up come feb. but to be honest the gym I use has been a nightmare for a good few month now, just way too busy no matter what time of the day I go, that's why I haven't been for a good few weeks.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Ah, you mean the Valentino crew. Come on lads let's spend 4 hours on our arms then buy tops 2 sizes too small. Very impressive mate! How about your legs? The last time I saw a pair like that they were carrying a message.


Lmao... Nearly wet myself. It's so true.

When I was a member of my local gym it was like chav central, all the meat head wannabes only ever working upper body... Why?!?!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Haha love it, yeah I feel your pain bro!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Does that mean, as a self confessed lardie...That I should wait a bit before I join up?
I need to shift some weight but, rather than hit the cardio machines like a man possessed I thought a better approach would be to target reducing my body fat percentage. That way I can combine weights & cardio..

Sorry to go off topic a bit :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

wayne_w said:


> Does that mean, as a self confessed lardie...That I should wait a bit before I join up?
> I need to shift some weight but, rather than hit the cardio machines like a man possessed I thought a better approach would be to target reducing my body fat percentage. That way I can combine weights & cardio..
> 
> Sorry to go off topic a bit :thumb:


Its just a pain and amusing how busy the gym gets and then in a matter of weeks they have given up and are back at home with just the regulars attending each time you go.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> I love it, am hoping for an influx of tasty ladies to leer at... Will start using the sauna/jacuzzi more for Jan


If they feel the need to start going to the gym I'm not sure if they will be tasty but you never know mate!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I feel your pain, BUT.....what about the f'ers we get?- they get sold a 3 month trial contract!

Yip!....we're usually jam packed with bench texter's for 3 MONTHS!! :wall:

Still, on the bright side - I'll keep my eyes peeled for any jobs going  :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have no idea why some people find gyms full of pretentious people. From this thread it seems that regular gym members are very welcoming!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I train at home now, and have for nearly two years. I use a dvd programme called P90X. Got me into best shape I've ever been and also made me realise paying to be at a gym (over 10 years) didnt work for me. I'm back in a jeans waist size I was last in at 16 yrs old - now 38!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> *I have no idea why some people find gyms full of pretentious people.* From this thread it seems that regular gym members are very welcoming!


^ it's the time of year that the 'New Years Resolution' members come out of the closet


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

should make them watch this


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ours will be the same aswell, still it's more amusing watching the t-shirt muscles brigade. What made me laugh as the guy using the squat rack for bench pressing when I asked how many more sets he had, he said you can join in if you want i said thanks for the offer but i'm doing squats. It was the look on his face followed by oh I don't do squats or train legs. Funny that neither does most of the gym. But hey there the fools to themselves be it New Years resolutions, t-shirt muscles, every gym has them.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

same here! every first week it's very busy and then every week it gets less and less  and then there are only the usual guys as ever o


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

this thread has cracked me up...:lol:
i did all of these things when i were a lad about 20something years ago... the video posted above had me chuckling...:lol:
i train at home now with a barbell and power cage and just couldn't stand the thought of putting up with all the new years res. lot...:doublesho:devil:

mind you, j1ody a's suggestion of checking out the ladies makes sense...:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> If they feel the need to start going to the gym I'm not sure if they will be tasty but you never know mate!


I have low standards

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Lmao... Nearly wet myself. It's so true.
> 
> When I was a member of my local gym it was like chav central, *all the meat head wannabes only ever working upper body*... Why?!?!


Its the gym Brahs!! they wear wife beater vests with baggy jogging bottoms to hide their twigglety legs!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> ^ it's the time of year that the 'New Years Resolution' members come out of the closet


Damn, must get me down the gym


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Is anyone with me on this..... I goto the gym regularly have done for years and every Jan I have to put up with all the new years resolution people who join causing the gym to be massivily busy and then are never seen again after Feb!


+1 can't actually stand it I do more road work in jan cus it gets On my nerves soo much


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Is anyone with me on this..... I goto the gym regularly have done for years and every Jan I have to put up with all the new years resolution people who join causing the gym to be massivily busy and then are never seen again after Feb!


yeah know what you mean, try changing your routine/programme so you use different, less used machines for a month or so. It will give you a change and most newbies use the common machines like treadmills, bikes etc so you will be able to use the 'more advanced' machines.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

This lot appear at my gym this time of year...


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

This is exactly why I set a gym up in my garage, too many people who use gyms 'regularly' get the 'own it' attitude and make life less than pleasant for newbies wanting to get stuck in, perhaps the New Year bunch would hang around longer if it wasn't for all the other members giving them looks and moaning about them, after all, you were a newbie there once!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sure there's a few people quite loving Jan and New Years Resolutions..... It certainly beats December.....


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

TooFunny said:


> This is exactly why I set a gym up in my garage, too many people who use gyms 'regularly' get the 'own it' attitude and make life less than pleasant for newbies wanting to get stuck in, perhaps the New Year bunch would hang around longer if it wasn't for all the other members giving them looks and moaning about them, after all, you were a newbie there once!


^ was this sent from your mobile whilst sitting on the piece of equipment that I'm trying patiently to wait for?  :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

anybody who goes to the gym is a gym rat type person... hardly anyone realises that results can be achieved outside of a gym...

if you want to run go outside, if you want to bike buy a bike
the rest are there just to build pointless muscle....

i used to squat and deadlift and laugh at all the captain upper bodies  but stopped because there was no point in me building up my legs....what is the point?

i run outside and build strength, core strength, agility and balance through martial arts. I have no use for a gym, if people are honest neither have they.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

avit88 said:


> anybody who goes to the gym is a gym rat type person... hardly anyone realises that results can be achieved outside of a gym...
> 
> if you want to run go outside, if you want to bike buy a bike
> the rest are there just to build pointless muscle....
> ...


For fitness I agree, I started cycling because I can't bare cardio in the gym and ended up racing, it's now become a big part of my life, however I still go to the gym and train chest, legs, shoulders and back over four separate days each week.

Leg work for the average person will not seem beneficial but if your serious about your goal (gain/lose weight, lose fat) then good leg workout's are essential, they are a huge muscle and therefor can trigger growth spurts all over the body (useful if your trying to gain lean muscle) on the flip side they will speed up your metabolism and help you lose weight/fat (if that's your goal)

To everyone complaining about new year members, as has already been said they help subsidise the rest of the year for regulars and if it really bothers you join a proper gym (not a health club or council gym) and you won't get this problem, I recently joined a primarily olympic lifting gym as this makes up a large part of my workouts building power for cycling and we don't have any new members this January.

Anthony


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

avit88 said:


> anybody who goes to the gym is a gym rat type person... hardly anyone realises that results can be achieved outside of a gym...
> 
> if you want to run go outside, if you want to bike buy a bike
> the rest are there just to build pointless muscle....
> ...


^

The first and most obvious, is that if you would like to have a well rounded physique, you obviously are going to want a symetrical body, which can never exist without some mamoth tree trunks to support you.

Another major benefit to working your legs is the extra growth hormone your body will produce. Why will your body produce more growth hormone? Because your legs consist of some of the biggest muscles in your body; your body will need to excrete more growth hormone in order to recover, helping other body parts grow as well.

The third reason working your legs is very important, is for people who are looking to stay lean. Working your legs will use significantly more calories than other body parts due to there size and the time it takes to recover. Since your legs take longer to recover, your metabolism will be raised for a longer period of time.

Finally, your body is a very intelligent machine, it doesn't like to have imbalances. If you start to develop a lot of lean body mass on your upper body while your legs maintain the 12 year old girl look, your body is going to recognize this. To prevent your body from developing muscular imbalances your body can and will prevent you from retaining any more lean body mass until your imbalance has been corrected.

Now get back to squatting and deadlifting!!  :thumb:


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I personally train for running both at the gym and outdoors. I find running on the treadmill far more difficult and strenuous than outdoors at the same pace. I feel my outdoor runs are improved by the effort made in the gym.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

avit88 said:


> anybody who goes to the gym is a gym rat type person... hardly anyone realises that results can be achieved outside of a gym...
> 
> if you want to run go outside, if you want to bike buy a bike
> the rest are there just to build pointless muscle....
> ...


The mirrors in the gym make me look buff though?!?

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> ^
> 
> The first and most obvious, is that if you would like to have a well rounded physique, you obviously are going to want a symetrical body, which can never exist without some mamoth tree trunks to support you.
> 
> ...


lol that didnt take long..... 

i run, and karate gives you leg strength, plenty of it!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Now get back to squatting and deadlifting!!  :thumb:


Damn right! I used to hate legs because I just did a few machines, now my leg sessions are 90% squats and deadlifts... Its now my favourite day of the week


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Doesn't bother me too much really I just work around people. It also gives me chance to vary different exercises if the equipment I want is being used.

As regards to training legs; I used to love training legs and got a good bit of size on them. The thing was I was struggling to find jeans to fit tidy! I now use the stepper on a highish setting in short bursts twice a week and some unweighted squats and lunges as a cardio/leg workout.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

t1mmy said:


> I personally train for running both at the gym and outdoors. I find running on the treadmill far more difficult and strenuous than outdoors at the same pace. I feel my outdoor runs are improved by the effort made in the gym.


+1 on that, plus I can watch the early morning news whilst having a run. I prefer to go the gym first thing and find that those who've joined up as part of a New Year's resolution don't last more than a week with the early morning starts.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Only been going a month myself and I definetly seen a difference the day after new year.

I went at 7:30 last night still busy for that time, even 8:30 this morning it was busy for a weekday.

I think it's because most people are still off work too.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

I regularly go to cycling classes in my gym, and my thursday night session is usually 6-7 people, all regulars.

Last week we were fighting for space, but usually after 3 weeks all the newbies have had enough and just the regulars are left again  I'm all for people deciding to try stuff and get into shape but stick at it, don't give up after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Went this morning at usual time (6.45) and it was packed! Grrrr


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Ah, you mean the Valentino crew. Come on lads let's spend 4 hours on our arms then buy tops 2 sizes too small. Very impressive mate! How about your legs? The last time I saw a pair like that they were carrying a message.












:lol:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

just me here in my garage working out...:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Agreed, but you can have a swatch of the new [email protected] that comes in.

Am jist' sayin.


----------



## bruudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Almost everyone has the same problem regarding this issues.It is little hard to adjust in new gym specially.just way too busy no matter what time of the day I go, that's why I haven't been for a good few weeks.Des Moines Jiu Jitsu


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think people give up because they quickly realise achieving their goals isn't going to be an easy overnight thing.


----------

